

Ask HN: What do you write with for papers etc? - indrora

What do HN readers use for typesetting papers and the like?<p>I've been using LaTeX as of late as it provides means to forget about the exact form and formating (after all, its just text) and to produce nice pretty PDFs I can give to people.<p>AbiWord and OpenOffice have lost my chit for like for their disk space and usability -- I'm a very Vi kinda guy, so I like plain text.<p>So, what do HN readers use for typesetting on a regular basis?
======
chrisaycock
I use LaTeX with TeXShop on my Mac.

<http://pages.uoregon.edu/koch/texshop/>

It goes with the MacTeX distribution, which includes other Mac-friendly
goodies.

